# How old are you???



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

Im 15 get my drivers lisence in like 7 months


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

18 years and 9 days exactly haha

-Chase


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

16 !!!! YEAH!!!!!! awesome:shade:


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

15 turn 16 next month on the 29th got to wait till I 16 and 3 months to get my lisence


----------



## WIhoyt02 (May 7, 2006)

15 get lisence in 5 month woohoo


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm 15. I'll be 16 in June.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Closing in on 16 in July


----------



## aussiesamurai (May 1, 2006)

19 :darkbeer: guess im not a youth anymore lol


----------



## Shootin Young (Mar 26, 2006)

13, 14 in June.


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

17 and its awsome


----------



## deerdropper2005 (Jun 10, 2005)

I am 15 ! i turn 16 in june


----------



## ToFyShOoTeR™ (Feb 19, 2006)

hi im 13 be 14 in a long time....:teeth:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

16


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

14 and lovin it!!!


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

18 for 3 more months


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

22... i know im a lil old for in here, but im just not political enough to stay out of here LOL


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

I have the best birthdate!!! Novemebr ninth!! Since I'm old enough to go hunting i haven't had a birthday party!! I wonder why!!!No wait, i rememer..Its cause i'd much rather hit the woods!!:darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

16 but my bday is tomarrow yahooo!! and i'll be out turkey huntin lol!


----------



## stayinalive (Mar 31, 2006)

!2 and going on 13


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

14 and getting my drivers in 4 month's
Alberta i love it licence 14 and the deer there are so many they are like rats lol


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

17 and around 4 months. Its pretty nice just too many financial issues to worry bout especially gas prices.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

yea gas is the worst thing ever!!!! Wish I could could get gas for the rest of my life! I'm still 13 so I can't drive but I have friends and family that would be nice!


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i am 14 turning 15 in a month and a half. epsi:


----------



## XtreamBowhunter (Apr 14, 2006)

yall need to get a diamond


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

that was off the wall and just stupid

Gas I already worry about that with my motorcycle and truck

13 days to go till 16


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

Pse All The Way. epsi:


----------

